# 1/75 Medic USASOC Medic of the Year



## 275ANGER! (Feb 19, 2010)

Medics are just awesome at what they do, much deserved recognition.  Best line: _“Someone once said the best medicine on the battlefield is fire superiority,”_




> FORT BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 16, 2010) – Braving a hail of automatic gunfire during an intense fire fight, Sgt. Bryan C. Rippee, less than 10 feet away from the tip of the enemy’s weapon, assessed the situation, took charge and rapidly began treatment of the wounded.
> 
> The intense close-quarters gunfire exchange between militants and Rangers while clearing the compound had left one Ranger wounded and unresponsive in the center of the room.
> 
> ...


 http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/Feb/100216-04.html


----------



## Muppet (Feb 19, 2010)

Outstanding job Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like the guy you want to go into combat with because he sure showed he will be coming to get you if your wounded.

Well Done Ranger!


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gotta love them medics! Great job


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing.  Well done Sgt Rippee.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job SGT Rippee.  Keep it up.


----------



## dknob (Feb 21, 2010)

RLTW, great job!


LOL on a side note, he must have gotten so much shit for his last name while in RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 21, 2010)

BZ, Ranger!


----------



## Nasty (Feb 21, 2010)

ArCom with a "V"? Sounds more like a SS or BS to me.


----------

